# DOING PREP TODAY, need advice



## JenniN (Nov 6, 2002)

Okay so my G.I. prescribes two bottles of Citrate of Magesium, 4 Dulcolax tabs, and a fleets enema two hours before the test. Do I need to take the Dulcolax, if I am already a IBS- D ?I don't want to go through this overkill stuff. I am so frightened of the prep. I don't care about the procedure as much as the prep.Please give me some advice my message buddies


----------



## lin_li_ (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi there, don't panic and worry so much.=) Know how it feels like to go through prep, just take things slowly, one at a time. If I were you, I would still take the tab on knowledge tt I must get through the scope once and for all, if not who noes tt you need to redo it again. But don't worry, tell yourself they don't taste tt bad, will be all over in a couple of hours.Don't know whether your are still on prep or have already gone through the procedure, if so, good luck on the results, and do update us.May god bless you.


----------

